# Which is a good crossover/SUV (V6) with price < $18k and odometer < 50k?



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 10, 2016)

I need a new used crossover/SUV for driving a lot in New England winter weather. What would you suggest for under $18k with under 50k miles on it?


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2016)

something jeep


----------



## jeb6294 (May 10, 2016)

If you're a lesbian, you'd be obligated to get a Subaru.

Other than that, I had a Jeep that I never had any problems with, but it was a "Jeep" Jeep, not one of the SUV's.  Also had one of the newer style Ford Explorers that was pretty nice.


----------



## MetsFan (May 10, 2016)

^^ The new Crosstrek seems pretty good

How big of a car are you looking to get?  Rav 4 size or Ford Explorer?  Is reliability important to you?  Can you DIY or will you be going to a mechanic?


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 10, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> ^^ The new Crosstrek seems pretty good
> 
> How big of a car are you looking to get?  Rav 4 size or Ford Explorer?  Is reliability important to you?  Can you DIY or will you be going to a mechanic?


RAV4 is good, but pre 2013 model. Ford Explorer is nice but out of price range, I guess. Usual maintenance, DIY, anything specialized, mechanic. Crosstrek seems to be a weirdly morphed hatchback.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2016)

Infiniti FX-35. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

Who needs an SUV?


----------



## jeb6294 (May 13, 2016)

If Rav4 size is good, I know a couple people here at work who got one of the newer style Ford Escapes who really like them.


----------



## MetsFan (May 13, 2016)

I also saw a few Muranos with the specs you're looking for at that price.  I haven't owned one, but I did like the one I test drove in 2012.  Or what about an X-Terra?  I have a couple of friends that really love theirs.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

Not sure what type of weak snow you get in NE but those little cross over SUVs don't fly in CO


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2016)

^ I would buy one of it wasn't for the shitty gas millage.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

I get 21 mpg!  Which isn't bad when you used to drive a Tahoe (11 mpg)

mpg will be less when I put a small lift on it next year..


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2016)

I've been spoiled with the gas millage I get with my Corolla.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

escapes have terrible reliability issues, I don't think the Rav4's do all that well beyond 130Kmiles either.

I was faced with a similar decision and instead of buying something I knew I wouldn't want (&amp; probably wouldn't last) for $20K I bought something I liked and will most likely last for $29K.  My last two jeeps each saw 180K miles


----------



## roadwreck (May 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I get 21 mpg!  Which isn't bad when you used to drive a Tahoe (11 mpg)


I may not be able to drive through snow but I average 36 mpg.  On snow days I work from home.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

So you work from home once every 3 years?

On snow days here everyone either Goes to work or goes skiing


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2016)

Why do Jeeps always get rated so low for reliability by the consumer reports type groups?  I love the thought of getting a Jeep, and your experience (180k miles on two) sounds great, but I've been scared off by too many "worst 5 cars" lists that name Jeeps in them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

Because the ones who love them know how to work on them.


----------



## roadwreck (May 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So you work from home once every 3 years?


Pretty much


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

Is it the Jeep Wrangler or other jeep models?

I wouldn't own a Cherokee or grand Cherokee or many others models..

But I don't think you can go wrong with a wrangler. Owning a wrangler is a lifestyle tha can't fit into some survey for consumer reports magazine...

Also on the picture above that was taken after a work day!


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

That being said my 180k mile jeeps had the 4.0 in line 6. My new jeep has a V-6.


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2016)

Are the Wranglers cold to drive in the winter?  I'm wondering if it would be a bad choice for commuting at 40 below.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

I think the hard tops are decent- but we did notice on a trip to the mtns @ -1 degree this winter the back seat passengers mention they were a little uncomfortable. Bu we were fine in the front seats..

We jus had to endure with being "too hot" so that we could push warm air to the rear seats


----------



## MetsFan (May 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Not sure what type of weak snow you get in NE but those little cross over SUVs don't fly in CO


How's this for snow?


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

That's cute


----------



## mudpuppy (May 13, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Why do Jeeps always get rated so low for reliability by the consumer reports type groups?


Because they're made by Chrysler.


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2016)

I'm not a fan of SUVs, I rather buy a 4wd truck.  That said, if I had to get an SUV it would prob be a jeep.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

(Just busting your balls about the NE snow). I'm sure you get a respectable amount

A Jeep is not an SUV, a Jeep is a Jeep, but a Cherokee, Comanche, liberty, etc, are not Jeep's


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

For reference, that's a John Deer 644.


----------



## MetsFan (May 13, 2016)

Bless your heart


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

Nice try, Canada doesn't count...

I did not take my previous picture but I have been to where that picture was taken several times, actually headed there tomorrow!


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> (Just busting your balls about the NE snow). I'm sure you get a respectable amount
> 
> A Jeep is not an SUV, a Jeep is a Jeep, but a Cherokee, Comanche, liberty, etc, are not Jeep's


I was thinking Cherokee


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2016)

I'd love to get a Wrangler, but I'm thinking I will regret not getting a pickup, so I can actualyl carry things. Maybe an old used Jeep next year....  There was a 1988 model for sale on Post last week with only 186,000 miles on it....


----------



## DuckFlats (May 13, 2016)

My F-150 4x4 gets me through the harshest winters Florida has to offer.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2016)

Just for fun- this pic was taken today (May 14) and that's my jeep.. Not that I needed 4WD today.. -well not on this road.......


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2016)

you can keep the snow.  We had lots of sun on Sat. It was on the chilly side - 60s but we managed to get a of yard work done.  Took the convertible for a ride with the top down yesterday.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

I went on a ride in my convertible with the top down as well! @10,000'!!!!

(For about an hour and then I put the top back on).


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2016)

Bless y'all's hearts.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

how many sand castles can one make?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 16, 2016)

Hey, Ble still has 4 seasons in Hawaii.

He has: Sunny, cloudy, rainy, &amp; night time.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

I know I am just jealous (&amp; I think the mild climate I would defin own a Jeep there)   I would probably lose my job if I lived there, be out surfing or diving too much..


----------



## DuckFlats (May 16, 2016)

We have three in Florida...Hellishly Hot, Hot, and Kinda Hot. The only winter relief I get is when I stick my head in the freezer.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 16, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> We have three in Florida...Hellishly Hot, Hot, and Kinda Hot. The only winter relief I get is when I stick my head in the freezer.


you forgot sticky hot


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2016)

Yesterday was glorious. The mrs. and I got to sit in our beach chairs under the umbrella while the kids played by themselves on the beach for a few hours. It was nice being able to do nothing but relax on the beach for a change.

In a related note, I finally booked surf lessons for me and mini-ble1. I've been wanting to do it for a while and I finally made myself do it. Now we get to hang 10 for real!


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Not sure what type of weak snow you get in NE but those little cross over SUVs don't fly in CO


Now this is something I would want to drive! A jeep is a jeep is a jeep!


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 19, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> We have three in Florida...Hellishly Hot, Hot, and Kinda Hot. The only winter relief I get is when I stick my head in the freezer.


Florida is not hot, by comparison to where I lived before. The average summer temperature was 104 and often touched 114-118 during peak summer. Unbelievably, the 118 of dry summer was bearable compared to the 100 during rains that followed summer.


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 19, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> My F-150 4x4 gets me through the harshest winters Florida has to offer.


I can't park a truck in the pitiful parking spots my city has to offer, it's not even permitted by the condo association   I have a great offer for an almost new truck once driven by a respected, now deceased, old gentleman for $10k less than it's new price.


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 19, 2016)

P-E said:


> I'm not a fan of SUVs, I rather buy a 4wd truck.  That said, if I had to get an SUV it would prob be a jeep.


I agree, the unibody lightweights faux-refined SUVs and their 'AWD's on 4 cylinder inline are nothing but marketing gimmicks. I wonder why the 4 cylinder inline engines are so underpowered in American car market. I once owned a 1L 3 cylinder Japanese hatchback that was zippy to drive. My current sedan with its 2.4 L 4 cylinder seems it's being tortured when it takes forever to accelerate on the entrance ramps to interstate. It does go above 32 mpg, no hybrid, but fall 1/8" of snow and it's rear swings like a pendulum @ 10mph.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

The 4 DR jeeps rear end will slide in the snow if its not in 4WD (guess its like a Ford Ranger with no weight back there)  I have owned some 2 DR Jeeps and didn't have that issue (but I didn't live in CO then either)

I personally don't care for any of the crossover SUV's. I still say if your crossover SUV wont pull a 4,000 lb boat than its a car!

But I have a feeling once the wife gives her car to my daughter next year there will be some type of Subaru in the garage..


----------



## jeb6294 (May 19, 2016)

Get the best of both worlds...a truck with plenty of room for the kiddos.  Do they do mpg's in fractions?


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> The 4 DR jeeps rear end will slide in the snow if its not in 4WD (guess its like a Ford Ranger with no weight back there)  I have owned some 2 DR Jeeps and didn't have that issue (but I didn't live in CO then either)
> 
> I personally don't care for any of the crossover SUV's. I still say if your crossover SUV wont pull a 4,000 lb boat than its a car!
> 
> But I have a feeling once the wife gives her car to my daughter next year there will be some type of Subaru in the garage..




Anyone considering a crossover might as well buy a minivan instead.  They're the same thing.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

I like it when mp and I agree on something!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Anyone considering a crossover might as well buy a minivan instead.  They're the same thing.


Sorry, but I don't consider our cross-over to be anything like a mini-van.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

towing capacity?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

3500 lbs.  Which is good enough for a small trailer and a deer hunting rack.


----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2016)

My Touareg can tow over 7,000 pounds.  I've only towed 4 people and a stroller though.


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry, but I don't consider our cross-over to be anything like a mini-van.


Eh, they look pretty similar to me.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

are those things FWD or RWD  I had a 6000 lb boat with trailer and the 5.3 L V8 and the Tahoe struggled with it someday's

It is listed as 8000 lbs of towing with the 4WD model. But she is old..


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

It's AWD.  I haven't really attempted rated load test but I also don't have the need to haul that much.

Eventually I'd like to get some type of "work" truck so I have something put on the open paved area on the side of our house.  Preferably also attached to a boat trailer. :thumbs:


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)

Here is a picture of a city crippling snowstorm in Georgia.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

Mainly cause over half the state is now from up north


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2016)

To be fair, that picture was a day or two later.  The city was still basically shut down, but the road did look like this the day before, with kids sledding down it.


----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2016)

Am I the only one seeing a gray minus instead of the picture?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

Nope, I'm seeing that too.  But just assumed it was a blocked hosting site.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry, but I don't consider our cross-over to be anything like a mini-van.


Throw some sliding doors on it and it looks like a minivan to me.


----------



## PE-ness (May 19, 2016)

This would be a pretty sweet ride:


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Throw some sliding doors on it and it looks like a minivan to me.


ldman:

Go replace your timing belt....


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

PE-ness said:


> This would be a pretty sweet ride:


There's one of those that drives around the area near me in Madison, WI.  LOL


----------



## DuckFlats (May 19, 2016)

TheBridgeEngineer said:


> > On ‎5‎/‎16‎/‎2016 at 2:27 PM, DuckFlats said: We have three in Florida...Hellishly Hot, Hot, and Kinda Hot. The only winter relief I get is when I stick my head in the freezer.
> 
> 
> Florida is not hot, by comparison to where I lived before. The average summer temperature was 104 and often touched 114-118 during peak summer. Unbelievably, the 118 of dry summer was bearable compared to the 100 during rains that followed summer.


I guess that depends how you define "hot". I think of it as a combination of heat a humidity...walking out the door at 6am and sweating.


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 20, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> I guess that depends how you define "hot". I think of it as a combination of heat a humidity...walking out the door at 6am and sweating.


There's no disagreement then! That's exactly what I said, that 100 during rains (heat + humidity) was worse than 118 dry heat. However, Florida is much much nicer (as in a place). I'm actually working on getting a PE license in FL by year's end by reciprocity.


----------



## DuckFlats (May 20, 2016)

I misread that haha. Yes I agree!


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 20, 2016)

PE-ness said:


> This would be a pretty sweet ride:


I see one of these on my drive down to NYC every single time!


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 20, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry, but I don't consider our cross-over to be anything like a mini-van.


How about a minivan with falcon wings?


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2016)




----------



## akwooly (May 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> /monthly_2016_05/12033132_1665081190421906_5163878845472790036_n.jpg.7d155b91b16e237a4c4532207630bada.jpg


Hilux preferred vehicle of your enemy.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 29, 2016)

Hey now...most of us drove Hiluxes when I was overseas. Every one of us would have brought one home if we could. Practical as could be, fun to drive, could take a serious beating and a 4-cyl diesel that wouldn't quit. The speed limit on the base was only 25mph so it's hard to say how good the mileage was, but we used them every day and had to fill them up about once a month.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 13, 2017)

For sure, Lincoln MKX.


----------



## goodal (Mar 14, 2017)

We just bought a 2013 Explorer Limited 4wd and love it.  A bit bigger than the Highlander and much more confortable.  Yea we only get 19mpg, but its a good compromise between the uncomfortable/weird Highlander hybrid and the enormous/gas guzzling Armada.


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 15, 2017)

I like Jeeps. I'd like them even more if they put the 4.0 I6 HO engine back in them. That thing was bulletproof.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 15, 2017)

TNSparky said:


> I like Jeeps. I'd like them even more if they put the 4.0 I6 HO engine back in them. That thing was bulletproof.


I have one of those.  '97 XJ.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 15, 2017)

I wonder what the OP ended up with.  We may never know.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Hey now...most of us drove Hiluxes when I was overseas. Every one of us would have brought one home if we could. Practical as could be, fun to drive, could take a serious beating and a 4-cyl diesel that wouldn't quit. The speed limit on the base was only 25mph so it's hard to say how good the mileage was, but we used them every day and had to fill them up about once a month.


Yeah, our field guys use a Hilux. It's like a Tacoma, but better.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> View attachment 8375


I think this would be funny to have on the Cherokee... and then get one for the FJ that says Toyota because Jeep stopped making good products.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2017)

Cherokees have always sucked


----------

